# Canon EOS 70D Links



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-eos-70d-links/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-eos-70d-links/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Learn More

</strong>Below are a bunch of links showcasing the Canon EOS 70D, as we get more we’ll be adding to this post for the next few days.</p>
<p>A lot of the first impressions seem to be pretty positive about the new DSLR.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/special/70d/index.html" target="_blank">Canon Japan</a> (Images & Video)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/digital-slrs-hybrids/canon-eos-70d-1162746/review" target="_blank">Tech Radar (Review)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p1Aqi6LoRY&feature=share&list=UUSgMNX3NkjSb5spsB39IFQw" target="_blank">Tech Radar (Video)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/07/02/just-posted-canon-eos-70d-hands-on-preview-dual-pixel-cmos-af-slr" target="_blank">DPReview (Hands-on)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/02/canon-70d-hands-on/" target="_blank">Engadget (Preview)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://gizmodo.com/canon-eos-70d-yet-another-incredible-video-dslr-from-c-642516287" target="_blank">Gizmodo (Preview)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2421244,00.asp" target="_blank">PC Magazine (Hands-on)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-eos-70d-with/4505-6501_7-35811200.html" target="_blank">CNET (Hands-on)</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you going to keep updating this (like when the manual gets posted)? 

I'm curious whether MFA (single or 2-field) has been re-added.

If so, this is going to be a winner for some.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I'm curious whether MFA (single or 2-field) has been re-added.



Yes, it has AFMA. Not sure yet whether it's one or two values per lens. 

EDIT: confirmed - separate W and T settings for zooms.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jul 2, 2013)

FYI, your link to the Tech Radar review has www.canonrumors.com before the www.techradar.com and redirects to the 100L Macro review on the CR site.

Thanks for the links! Reading them now.


----------



## digitalride (Jul 2, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Yeah, but what's the high iso performance like?



Probably the same as the 60D for raw. 

from imaging resource: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-70d/canon-70dA.HTM
"Sensitivity. Equally important is the Canon 70D's noise performance. Here, the extra horsepower of DIGIC 5+ should allow more sophisticated noise reduction algorithms, while the newer sensor design is said to mitigate effects of the reduced pixel pitch. Canon claims raw performance should be on par with the EOS 60D at like sensitivities, despite the slightly higher resolution. For JPEG and video shooting, the company promises a "huge improvement" in noise levels, although it doesn't state precisely what would constitute "huge".
"

And I can find no mention of dynamic range improvements anywhere. As an amateur that often ends up with clipped highlights while trying to minimize noise I'm willing to wait to upgrade my 60D until Canon improves the dynamic range and high iso performance.


----------



## LesC (Jul 2, 2013)

Full Specs here (EOS Magazine): http://www.eos-magazine.com/EOS%20digital%20cameras/EOS%20system/Digital%20cameras/EOS%2070D/eos70d.html


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious whether MFA (single or 2-field) has been re-added.
> ...



Two years of nonstop B&M from certain people here and now this.

*giggles like a little girl*

I soooooo can't wait for the 7D mk 2.


----------



## marceloshak (Jul 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/T5JzfCoUSUI


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 2, 2013)

marceloshak said:


> http://youtu.be/T5JzfCoUSUI


That is *actually awesome*!

I mean, someone has WAY too much time on their hands. How long would it have taken to animate that lot?!

But it's funny as hell! Brilliant!


----------



## westie (Jul 5, 2013)

Found this video from Canon Australia which talks about some of the options.

Canon EOS 70D - First Look

includes some shots of the device and menu options.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 5, 2013)

westie said:


> Found this video from Canon Australia which talks about some of the options.
> 
> Canon EOS 70D - First Look
> 
> includes some shots of the device and menu options.



Well done. As an Australian, I'm proud to see an introduction to the 70D by Canon Australia, undertaken informatively and professionally.

The features and functionality of the 70D herald great things for the 7DmkII! 

Paul


----------

